# Favourite tunes you play that aren't meant for your instrument.



## Richannes Wrahms

I play the Tenor Recorder and so far my favourite tune to play is Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde - Der Einsame im Herbst Oboe solo. I've since been collecting (sometimes transposing) themes from various other works and instruments to play.


----------



## Enthalpy

Most pieces I play are not meant for my present instrument, the bassoon.

Sometimes I play by ear. Or I read the other instrument's part. Or I rewrite it with Lilypond.


----------



## pianozach

I've played WHILE MY GUITAR GENTLY WEEPS on the piano. 

I knew a guy that did small solo gigs decades ago, and used to sing PIANO MAN while he accompanied himself on guitar.


----------

